# Looking For A Standard Poodle Breeder



## jobette (May 7, 2014)

*same boat*

Hi,

I am looking for the same. I am in upstate New York. I see no one responded to your post. Any clues on how we might get some recommendations?


----------



## G0dn0te (Jan 7, 2015)

jobette said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for the same. I am in upstate New York. I see no one responded to your post. Any clues on how we might get some recommendations?


Thereks been quite a few views.... i'm not sure how to get responses. we decided to go with Genteel Standards in California, simply because of her goals, breeding ethics, and that she's no vaccine natural tails, claws, and she had 1 cream puppy born 2 days ago she reserved for us.

If you're still looking, Ariel Kennels, Fray in Hollis NH also has good dogs. She's low vaccine, feeds homecooked and raw, leaves the dewclaws, the only reason she wasn't a breeder for us this time is that she docks her poodles tails for how, and we prefer the natural tail.


----------



## jobette (May 7, 2014)

thanks for your reply. I had also checked out genteel standards. I did want to be able to meet the puppy first so I've been looking around here. I also want the tail left natural. (in Europe they leave it that way ) In the states its still done because of the show stuff. Congratulations on finding a puppy!


----------

